# My car of the day, 2017 Nissan Micra



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The long awaited Nissan Micra is finally here and it's due to hit showrooms in March. Nissan had to really nail this one as the outgoing model was one car to forget. And judging by these images and spec, it should do fairly well. Nissan has certainly gone to town on it, there is a completely revised suspension front and rear and a whole new body that's unrecognizable from the previous one. The launch model has an 89 BHP 1.5 litre diesel and an equally 89 BHP 0.5 litre petrol unit. All models get two tone interior with the range topper getting Faux leather. All variants will get soft touch plastics. All Micra's come with chassis control, which includes active trace control and active ride control which means the brakes are gently applied at the rear of the car if you hit a speed hump. Among the tech is Apple car play and as an options there's a Bose surround sound system on offer. If Nissan get the pricing right then this new Micra could overtake the Fiesta as best in class.

Spec details:

Price: £15,000
Engine: 3 cyls 898 cc turbo
Power/torque: 89 BHP/110 LB
Gearbox: 5 speed manual
0-60 in 12 seconds
Top speed: 109 MPH
On sale in March.

So would you:

Avoid it?
Consider it?
Short list it?
or buy it?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

So they're ditching the biddies in favour of 19 year old kids.

It doesn't match my criteria of being French and 65 foot long so you can keep it 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Much better than the previous versions. If I was looking for a car that size, this would be on the list to go see. The previous ones certainly wouldn't have been.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Working for nissan can't wait to see it in the flesh. A quick correction to the op, its 0.9l turbo not 0.5


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

The missus is going to look at one of these in March, my old man works for them so it would make sense for us  massive improvement on the old ones.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I actually quite like that, although not so keen on the way the rear lights jut out.

That is a nice interior for a little hatch. I must be out of touch though, £15k seems a lot of money for little Micra.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

PugIain said:


> So they're ditching the biddies in favour of 19 year old kids.
> 
> It doesn't match my criteria of being French and 65 foot long so you can keep it
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


Well it's not big but they're owned by Renault, use Renault engines etc 

I actually really like that, it's a bit of a shock to the system to see a Micra like that, but it's got to be one of the better looking cars in the segment.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Well at least it now looks a little better when you're stuck behind one doing 15mph...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Much improved on the previous model. Think it looks very nice!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

really smart looking


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah I'd happily drive one of them.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I do like that upgraded Renault Clio,..............oops it's a Nissan.

No not really for me, not a fan of these small engines, drove a Rental Capture 900 cc, bad on fuel and no go. 

And I am used to lazy Diesels


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

FIFTEEN GRAND ?

Say it slowly and walk away...


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Looks like a nice place to be inside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

£15k for a bloody Micra?! 

Granted it looks 10x better than the previous models!


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Official prices are out in December but with the spec including forward collision avoidance, Bose etc would expect that to be about right


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Well it's not big but they're owned by Renault, use Renault engines etc
> 
> I actually really like that, it's a bit of a shock to the system to see a Micra like that, but it's got to be one of the better looking cars in the segment.


Yeah I know about the Renault bit.
Doesn't make it any better 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I think it looks good but £15K is serious money but at least they will have a steady stream of mobility customers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I like it! The best looking Micra to date.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Hondafan1 said:


> I think it looks good but £15K is serious money but at least they will have a steady stream of mobility customers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The large majority of my Motability customers are qashqai or X-trail lol


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

I gather they are discontinuing production of the Note as the new shape model isn't selling well.

At certain angles, I can see strong similarities between the latest Note (E12) like wot I have, pictured left, and this new Micra.

Guess they are hoping to please existing Micra and Note owners as well,as appealing to new, younger buyers.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Does look more interesting than the outgoing model.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Really? I honestly didn't know that qashqai or x-trail were mobility car choices. I remember the little blue 3 wheelers as mobility cars and then progression to Fiestas, Escorts and Focus cars. Didn't realise that you could get larger vehicles. 
Im fortunate enough not to have a need to get a mobility car. Motorbility seems to have come a long way from 3 wheelers being steered with motorbike handles

The Micra does look good though but just a tad expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah it looks a little Note'ish to me as well but Micra ? Didnt they used to be small? Its mahoosive , at almost 4m long its what used to be family car sized ie Ford Escort

Looks nice though but since its essentially French it wont be on my radar


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Hondafan1 said:


> Really? I honestly didn't know that qashqai or x-trail were mobility car choices. I remember the little blue 3 wheelers as mobility cars and then progression to Fiestas, Escorts and Focus cars. Didn't realise that you could get larger vehicles.
> Im fortunate enough not to have a need to get a mobility car. Motorbility seems to have come a long way from 3 wheelers being steered with motorbike handles
> 
> The Micra does look good though but just a tad expensive
> ...


Motability is now the largest contract hire company in the U.K. Not bad for a non profit, their website www.motability.co.uk lists all cars available.

It's moved on a long way since the little three wheelers.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I can see that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hondafan1 said:


> Really? I honestly didn't know that qashqai or x-trail were mobility car choices. I remember the little blue 3 wheelers as mobility cars and then progression to Fiestas, Escorts and Focus cars. Didn't realise that you could get larger vehicles.
> Im fortunate enough not to have a need to get a mobility car. Motorbility seems to have come a long way from 3 wheelers being steered with motorbike handles
> 
> The Micra does look good though but just a tad expensive
> ...


I've worked for Citroen and on Motability courses you have people from Merc and others doing the same courses. You can pretty much get anything now.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I didn't know that all vehicles were an option, as i say im fortunate that i have never had a need to check that out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes this is a big improvement in looks/design on the previous ones


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

£15k for a Micra ? :wall:

No from me SB


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Seems to be getting great initial reviews - apparently built nearly as well as a polo and drives nearly as well as a fiesta so definitely seems to be a good buy. Will probably come with more kit than the other 2 to offset the cost as well.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Just heard from the boss who drove the 0.9 turbo today and all accounts it's awesome, not something I've said/heard about a micra in the 10 years I've been with the brand


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Thought old revisit an old post as decided to lower outgoings so the mrs is dropping the juke nismo rs which we bought last march and have the new micra tekna on order, can't wait to play with the Bose system


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TheNissanMan said:


> Thought old revisit an old post as decided to lower outgoings so the mrs is dropping the juke nismo rs which we bought last march and have the new micra tekna on order, can't wait to play with the Bose system


Does it have the intergrated speakers in the head rests? I think it's a brilliant idea.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Yup, Bose personal space is standard on the tekna. The standard spec list is insane for a small car


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

A lot better than previous versions, looks very French though wouldn't look out of place with a Renault or Peugeot badge on it.

Sutty


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

This has now landed in our showroom.

Its a great drive and has certainly upped the game


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rich-hill said:


> This has now landed in our showroom.
> 
> Its a great drive and has certainly upped the game


Any chance of popping back to the showroom in your spare time and take some pictures? Be nice to see it for real so to speak instead of pictures we seen on the press.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Any chance of popping back to the showroom in your spare time and take some pictures? Be nice to see it for real so to speak instead of pictures we seen on the press.
> 
> View attachment 50049


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rich-hill said:


>


I quite like it and the color suits it too, a hot Nismo version would be interesting. Nissan have raised the bar in a very tough segment.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

I do like that green one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

LOT more grown up, as long as no build issues being new should be a good seller, wonder if Nissan are promoting within the hire car companies a lot of second hand ones in out in next 6-12 months and more noticeable on roads..


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

They are fantastic to drive. Certainly have a great, grown up build quality in the cabin, and full of technology.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Thought I would re add to the post now I've put 1k on the clock and lived with the car a while...

I've worked for Nissan for 10 years in all capacities relating to sales and driven the whole range from Pixo to GT-R but I am really blown away by the new Micra, OK it's not the most exciting car to drive, it's not supposed to be!

I've got the Tekna 1.5dCi in Orange with the Orange optional interior and was so impressed with it on my first drive swapped out of my Qashqai and have now had the car a couple of weeks and love it.

I have to be a tad careful with the car as has a work tracker on it so they can see how the car is being driven but the chassis is extremely good and corners beautifully, the gearbox is obviously geared for fuel economy but very smooth and pulls throughout the gears tempting you into a higher gear earlier than normal so returning 60+ to the gallon on average (25 miles to and from the office with motorway and country rat runs). 

My favourite has to be the Bose Personal Space, I never used to be music person but since driving the Micra have dug out the iPod and music is on all the time...

It is just a great all rounder


----------

